
Is there some kind of massive hack going on on Skype? - mromnia
My very old, abandoned Skype account has just sent messages that look like this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.baidu.com&#x2F;link?url=9T4jkj27uZ9jJiBpA0LJIMJLSSuDBBdTqTOENNbwmqK&amp;id=&lt;someone&#x27;s username here&gt;
to everyone on its&#x27; contact list. My and several of my friends have also received&#x2F;sent such messages. Anyone else experiences that?
======
jquast
Yes. In my coworker's experience, this person imitated him to describe that
he's in danger and needs money sent by western union ASAP. I think his was
also using a baidu link.

He suspected his password was brute forced, its an old account and he doesn't
have access to the leaked e-mail address.

Unless your password is unique, strong, and unleaked common password from
another service, that this is just typical bottom-of-the-barallel account
hijacking.

------
tacon
Skype finally turned off a bunch of old versions of Skype just now.
download.skype.com is refusing connections as a few million people try to
upgrade. I suspect it is all knock on effects from that.

------
mromnia
Strangely enough, I've opened the link in a VM - it seems to just lead to a
Baidu error page, as far as I can understand.

------
savethefuture
Honestly doesn't surprise me. Skype is so insecure its terrifying, I highly
recommend switching to something else.

